# 21700 Mod Advice



## Tony S (28/12/20)

Hey Friends. I am currently running a smok t priv 3; triple 18650. love the shape and it has served me well, however its starting to age and its time to retire her. I am looking at getting a new duel 21700 mod for its extended battery life and high power output. does anyone have any recommendations on one and where it can be purchased? I like the look and functionality of the Dovpo ODIN but its a bit pricy. any recommendations would be appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/20)

@Timwis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (28/12/20)

As long as you are not prejudice against mainly plastic devices, the Gaea dual 21700 from Ultroner is a nice compact dual 21700 device not sure about availability in South Africa!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (28/12/20)

I just ordered the Vandy Vape Gaur-21. Was designed by Matt from SuckMyMod and it looks good. I haven't received it yet, so can't tell you how good/bad it is. @Timwis, due to the design of the Gaur-21, I shouldn't have a battery door problem...lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony S (28/12/20)

Timwis said:


> As long as you are not prejudice against mainly plastic devices, the Gaea dual 21700 from Ultroner is a nice compact dual 21700 device not sure about availability in South Africa!


This is a great looking Mod, the right shape and size but doesn't seem to be available in SA yet. (at least on any sites i cant find)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (28/12/20)

Timwis said:


> As long as you are not prejudice against mainly plastic devices, the Gaea dual 21700 from Ultroner is a nice compact dual 21700 device not sure about availability in South Africa!



Mmm....that battery door reminds me of the VX217 and is almost sure to fail in my case. As you said, I have bad luck with battery doors...lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (28/12/20)

zadiac said:


> Mmm....that battery door reminds me of the VX217 and is almost sure to fail in my case. As you said, I have bad luck with battery doors...lol


The style if the right inner dimensions for the batteries and as long as the catch is durable is ok but relies on the pressure of the batteries against the door to secure which is why they are very loose and insecure with no batteries. Made sense it not working well and opening with your molicel batteries as you say they are shorter but using the different 21700 brands i have used the VX217 as been fine and so is the Gaea!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/20)

Just a thought as the Molicels seem to have become the "go to" brand in SA;

A Google Search reveals that the Samsung 50G dimensions are a maximum, (_no minimum specified_), of 21.8 * 70.8, whereas the Molicels dimensions are 21.4 (+-0.15), and 70 (+-0.15).

I haven't confirmed this, however assuming the above as correct;
The differential of some 0.95mm Max to 0.65mm Min could be resolved easily enough by utilising a small circular piece of copper, brass or aluminium shim stock of the aforementioned thickness, (_available at most good hardware or engineering supply stores)_.

The Shim stock, (_which is basically metal foil at very specific thicknesses_), should be cut, (_it can be cut using a pair of sharp scissors_), to a fractionally smaller diameter than the battery, (ie 21.3mm diameter), and can be held in place effectively on *THE NEGATIVE SIDE OF THE BATTERY ONLY* by using a new battery wrap that overlaps the edge slightly.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/12/20)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/gaur-21-200w-21700-mod-by-smm-vandy-vape
it has arrived.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/gaur-21-200w-21700-mod-by-smm-vandy-vape
> it has arrived.



I've been looking high and low for a SX G Class - this might just be the alternative!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (29/12/20)

So I watched Jai's review in the Gaur 

and now I'm watching this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony S (30/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> So I watched Jai's review in the Gaur
> 
> and now I'm watching this



Also saw Jai's review. I didn't think its a bad mod but C frame isn't my style (cracked a tank glass knocking it over)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (30/12/20)

The Evdilo is another compact dual 21700 option!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (30/12/20)

Timwis said:


> The Evdilo is another compact dual 21700 option!



Highly subjective but I'm not a fan of the form factor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/20)

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Tony S (30/12/20)

Timwis said:


> The Evdilo is another compact dual 21700 option!


also looked into it, but they are hard to come by it seems. would have been a good fit for me just based on shape and size

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akil (30/12/20)

Tony S said:


> also looked into it, but they are hard to come by it seems. would have been a good fit for me just based on shape and size


Downtown vapoury has the kit in stock. Unfortunately, they only have the chrome version available.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RoSsIkId (30/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 217940



I am waiting for mine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (30/12/20)

Got my Gaur in less than 24 hours from the Sirs. So far very happy with the mod - feels solid, hits hard, and battery life is the real winner

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RoSsIkId (30/12/20)

Darth Vaper said:


> Got my Gaur in less than 24 hours from the Sirs. So far very happy with the mod - feels solid, hits hard, and battery life is the real winner



I am waiting for the courier guy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (30/12/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I've been looking high and low for a SX G Class - this might just be the alternative!


On loads of Chinese and UK sites pre-Christmas they were practically giving the G-class away. Pissed me off because i ran out of money then i was getting notification after notification from all the main sites with the G-Class (which i have wanted for ages) at well under £100, £59 was the cheapest i saw it!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (31/12/20)

Timwis said:


> On loads of Chinese and UK sites pre-Christmas they were practically giving the G-class away. Pissed me off because i ran out of money then i was getting notification after notification from all the main sites with the G-Class (which i have wanted for ages) at well under £100, £59 was the cheapest i saw it!



Wow, that is really cheap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireDragon (31/12/20)

Just ordered the Quar 21 from the Sirs. Love the way it looks. Probably going to be a tad big for my small hands. I will let you know how it feels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/20)

FireDragon said:


> Just ordered the Quar 21 from the Sirs. Love the way it looks. Probably going to be a tad big for my small hands. I will let you know how it feels.



@FireDragon it will be too big for your hands... it is big... but light... thumb firing is the most comfortable way of firing it. The battery life is pretty insane!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FireDragon (31/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @FireDragon it will be too big for your hands... it is big... but light... thumb firing is the most comfortable way of firing it. The battery life is pretty insane!


Just got it... Happiness is being in Durbs. Ordered 11:36... delivered 12:54.

It is not much bigger than the GeekVape Aegis Legend. But DAMN! it is light. Fits nicely in my hand.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## RoSsIkId (1/1/21)

My Gaur was delivered just after 8 this morning when I was at work. So the girlfriend took it with to the braai that I attended once we closed just after 1. On my 4th refill now with Zeus and she hanging around a 3/4 battery life

Feels good in hand and I do feel a difference from when the Zeus was on the Revenger to firing it on the Gaur

Its a light weight

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (1/1/21)

On the topic of the 21700 battery.

I got some samsungs and golisi batteries for the Gaur and still using an I2 nitecore chargers. Its a verry very tight fit.

Who sells the UMS4 charger or what will be the correct charger to use with the 21700

Since im running 18650 and 21700 id need to get another charger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FireDragon (1/1/21)

RoSsIkId said:


> On the topic of the 21700 battery.
> 
> I got some samsungs and golisi batteries for the Gaur and still using an I2 nitecore chargers. Its a verry very tight fit.
> 
> ...



I'm also running 18650 and 21700. I use a Nitecore charger and it works perfectly for me. I can charge 4 batteries at a time. Last night I charged both 18650 and 21700 at the same time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Teunh (1/1/21)

I have a gyrfalcon all-88 I have to say I still love the thing after all the years. 8 slot all sizes. Even 8x 26650 or 21700 @1A.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (2/1/21)

Grand Guru said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/gaur-21-200w-21700-mod-by-smm-vandy-vape
> it has arrived.



Lol......I bought mine for half that price, shipping included. Should be here by the next two weeks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------

